# Cadaver Tables



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

How do you guys do your autopsy and embalming tables?

We use 8" SCH40 PVC, no traps, funnel type drain and table dumps indirectly into the drain. Exhaust fan that runs 24/7 and dumps into a holding tank outside. . . one 8" V.T.R tied to the exhaust fan.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I have never installed one, but I did go to a sewer call at a funeral home once. Only once, never again thanks. Their table drained into the municipal sewer lines. I suggested something along the lines of a grease trap to them but they did not want to be bothered. Instead they call plumbers out once a year or so to clear the blockage. NASTY!!:no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the memories, been inside the prep-room doing plumbing repairs and drain cleaning, that is a strange feeling, to see a dead body or two not not even covered up, left me alone in there, they did ask me 1st if I would get weired out being in there alone. 

Freaky :sweatdrop:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We have done a few. Table drain is 5/8" i.d. hose. We set a 2" vented p-trap sticking out of the wall with the hose discharging to it through an air-gap. There really should only be liquid discharge. Followed by water to clean the table after the un-lucky contestant has been moved.

There are no interceptors involved because there is nothing to intercept. After reading the first post I had a mental picture of the funeral director trying to plunge organs down the drain. What the hell are they putting down an 8" pipe.

Nothing like testing an RPZ under that table with a body on it:blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The aspirator required an AVB well above the table, replaced it once, get this, once I had to clear a floor drain, ran cable and opened up line, brought it back and told the coroner/pathologist he was going to remove what ever it was that was stuck on the cable, so he did, I sure was not about to handle it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup Ron, We have to put an AVB @ 7'6" or higher AFF or use an RPZ. They're really not supposed to put the chunks down the drain. yuck yuck and yuck.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Indirect waste to a funnel drain was the way we did it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, I will explain further about the interceptor. Do not read with a queasy stomach!..............................................

I had a plugged sewer call first thing in the morning. There was a body on the table when I got there and the main was plugged. I opened up the clean-out and gagged on the smell. I am able to go into basements with turds floating in raw sewage and run the auger without issue, so you know the smell was bad.

I ran the auger through the clean out and broke through the blockage causing the drain to flow again. As I was pulling the cable out I made the decision to run in back in and run all the hot water I could coax out o the HWT.

The cable was filled with Fat, Hair, Blood Clots, Skin and other unidentifiable matter. I gagged the entire time I was pulling that out. I had to load that cable into the service van after and stopped at the car wash to clean the tools.

I was in the car wash for 10 mins when the manager came out and started screaming at me to leave. Guess he didn't like the smell either. 

So as you can see Ilplumber, it can be nasty as hell.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you for reminding why I'm not a service plumber:laughing::laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Thank you for reminding why I'm not a service plumber:laughing::laughing:


 
10-4 on no service calls, lol. .

we're allowed as many 8" openings as we want with one full size VTR.


----------



## bobdog (Jun 18, 2008)

having my own shop, loved working at funeral homes. got my price,{consideratly more than "regular" calls,}, and steady work. the other shops weren't interested in the work. did the work for 5 homes. profitable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> OK, I have never installed one, but I did go to a sewer call at a funeral home once. Only once, never again thanks. Their table drained into the municipal sewer lines. I suggested something along the lines of a grease trap to them but they did not want to be bothered. Instead they call plumbers out once a year or so to clear the blockage. NASTY!!:no:


:laughing: *Your not a real drain cleaner... *
*until you've cleaned a line at a funeral home!*:laughing:

It's like a rite of passage!
I still remember my first one...
The bring you back into the room...
A couple of stiffs in there...
They asked if I wanted them moved out while I worked...

I said don't worry about it, unless they sit up and start talking to me...
Not to worry about the stuff on the cable...
I use gloves...
Not much difference between rotten meat and crap is there?


----------



## LIVMECM (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree that is why i am not a service contractor. you guys have strong guts. we do install new tables. we use a 4" line with a p-trap. it is an open site drain. no solides go down the drain. anyway it is a gross site


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It ain't plumbing, but we had a contract to clean in room package units at a hospital. These units have never been cleaned. Pulling low CFMs. They were all stopped up, but the one in the morgue was the worst. They had the table and the bone saw to go along with it. The blower was stopped up with what looked like chalk. The guy running the morgue said it was bone fragments..... I hate morgues


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wayne Livaudais said:


> i agree that is why i am not a service contractor. you guys have strong guts. we do install new tables. we use a 4" line with a p-trap. it is an open site drain. no solides go down the drain. anyway it is a gross site


Let me clue you in... Usually there is a bit of solids that make it into the drain... :yes:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Let me clue you in... Usually there is a bit of solids that make it into the drain... :yes:


 Ohhhhh Yeahh...:yes:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Then don't ever do a shut down/turn around on a packing house. Beef and swine are not as bad as poultry.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Then don't ever do a shut down/turn around on a packing house. Beef and swine are not as bad as poultry.


I think the meat that comes back on the cable at funeral parlors is a lot like poultry trimmings...


----------

